# Foreman 500



## macakm1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Will a older foreman 500 front diff fit a newer one? My brother self destructed his front diff and all i can find is people parting out a older model honda. His is a 2013 honda 500 was wondering if a 2006 or newer will bolt into place. Thanks


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

2005-2011 have electronic 2/4wd, 2012-2013 have manual 2/4wd, 2014-2016 have electronic 2/4wd.

So basically it won't work. But I think the internals are the same from 2005 right to 2013, if the case isn't damaged...


----------



## macakm1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks I appreciate the reply.. Just going to tell him buy a whole new differential.


----------

